# Thinking of snowboarding



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Good boards are around $200-$400, good boots are around $200, and good bindings are around $200. Those are just estimates, you can probably find some better deals. Don't buy gear until you're certain that this is something that you will continually do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

yay for the olympics


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

If you don't snowboard a whole ton, the main benefit of buy equipment is quite literally having your own equipment. You can get used to your stance and your board and you'll progress a lot faster than if you're always on rentals. 
Like the above posters said though, it's pretty expensive. Don't make the mistake of skimping out on boots either. That'll kill off your drive for snowboarding faster than anything else. 

Oh yeah, set aside some money for a helmet as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok thanks guys! So I could probably have pretty decent equipment for around $600 if I find good deals. 

I guess I'll snowboard a while longer with the rentals yet, to make sure it's something I want to do.

Thanks!


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ka-ching said:


> Ok thanks guys! So I could probably have pretty decent equipment for around $600 if I find good deals.
> 
> I guess I'll snowboard a while longer with the rentals yet, to make sure it's something I want to do.
> 
> Thanks!



There are heaps of good deals starting to appear now :thumbsup:


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Double post


----------

